# Mission Riot



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Both my son and I have Riots they shoot very well as relatively new shooters the bows are capable of 300's it is up to the shooter to perfect his form. 

P.s. what you put on the bow has as much to do with it. I have as much in sight release and rest as I have in the bow

So for what it is worth the bow is great when properly tuned and outfitted and matched with proper form.


----------

